# Printed Map Showing Locations of Abandoned Underground Mines Now Available from ODNR



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Full-color map that shows the locations of Ohioâs known abandoned underground mines is now available from the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Geological Survey. 5/13/08

More...


----------

